

A slickdeals-inspired "oops" - boredguy8
http://www.nalgene-outdoor.com/online_store_notice0903.html

======
tbrooks
You gotta love RetailMeNot. The code that was disabled was: TMO1.

<http://www.retailmenot.com/view/nalgene-outdoor.com>

